# good hand calls



## rem700_krazy223

can anyone recommend any good hand calls for a new coyote hunter. im going to be hunting in northern illinois


----------



## Tommy

You bet. You are new to calling, but it doesnt take long to figure out. The learning curve is tough, but go for open reed calls. They don't freeze up, if they do, stick them in your mouth. I like Verminator calls, Austin Calls, and Dan Thompson calls. Also, Primos Randy Anderson series are outstanding. Also, with an open reed call you can really customize the sounds you make my manipulating the reed against your teeth, and how far you put it in your mouth, as well as what you do with your vocal cords while you force air through the call.

When I learned to call predators, there weren't that many dvds out (shoot, what was a dvd?) that were instructional. Now, there are a hoard of them all over sporting goods stores across the nation. Any information you can get your hands on will benefit you in a big way. I have noticed since I started watching them and taking notes, my success rate has gone up greatly.

Keep in mind that calling and making the sounds are just one aspect of it. In my opinion you need the be fluent with your calls but the biggest battle is hitting your setup just perfect.

Trust me, it will all come together and the you will appriciate the reward of squeezing the trigger off on your first coyote.

Good luck!!!!

Tommy


----------



## rem700_krazy223

hey thanks for the advice. looks like i have some shopping an lots of practicing to do!


----------



## Tommy

There are several websites you can go to, I have got calls from a website called callingcoyotes.com. Cabelas and Bass Pro Shops carry some top notch stuff. Also, NiteLite carrys the Dan Thompson stuff. Practice is kind of hard, I usually do it on the way to work or when I have a road trip somewhere...tho the girlfriend objects to a lot of it.

Good luck!
Tommy


----------



## Furhunter

There are tons of custom call makers out there on the WWW. Personally I would rather have one thats been hand made from a nice piece of wood and tuned, than some plastic injection molded piece of junk. They might cost you another 10 bucks but its money well spent


----------



## El Gato Loco

Tony Tebbe makes some pretty nice calls. The industry seems to love them:

Predator University | Predator Calling School, Instructional and Guided Predator Hunts in West Texas

PredatorTalk is even giving some of them away and all of us posting here qualify:

http://www.predatortalk.com/content/119-join-predatortalk-win-big.html


----------



## coyotekidd

Good deal. I don't think you can ever hav etoo many calls. I bought a Jonny Stewart electronic call for around $35. Its obviously a lower end one but it works like a charm.


----------



## Tommy

Never tried one that was tuned for me. Guess I have never needed to. Where do I go to find one?


----------



## El Gato Loco

Tommy said:


> Never tried one that was tuned for me. Guess I have never needed to. Where do I go to find one?


What do you mean by "tuned for you"? I am just starting to look harder at these custom call makers. Tony Tebbe seems like a great guy, and puts out some pretty innovative stuff. It's always on backorder though. I am waiting on several calls, and his lanyard. I will post updates when the stuff comes in, but i have heard good things.


----------



## Furhunter

I guess I mentioned tuning because you can have them voiced any way you want them. There is more out there than just a basic cotton tail and jack. I have a good friend who is a custom call maker. I have one he built from an elk antler.... very nice. I'll see if I can get him to post a few pics over here for you guys. He goes by Sharkathmi.


----------



## cmiddleton

Mark (sharkathmi) makes some sweet calls i have one of his closed reeds made from iron wood its spectacular.
i have several of Tony's too, open and closed reeds. i have a horn howler that works excellent and three maple calls that are extra special to me.
i met Mark at the Colorado guys BBQ and he is a top notch guy too.
custom calls can cost about the same as factory made ones too i bought two last week at 18 bucks each made from beautiful cocobolo. on average they run 22 to 60 bucks depending on how fancy and the maker.
they sound better and are easier to blow. imho


----------



## rem700_krazy223

I picked up a primos coaxer and a johnny stewart song dog call the other day at gander mtn. had em marked down an since i have really no clue what im doin im gunna start with some cheaper ones an move up to some better calls once i get some expeirence


----------



## GritGuy

I started out with the regular closed reed mouth calls and promptly ditched them when they froze up. I use a Crit-R-Call now for my mouth call, and have them in every vehicle and on my ATV's. Never any where without one now.

I also got the hand made bug like most due thinking it would be something like an auto matic calling machine LOL
had some guy make me a real fancy ivory open reed call out of a Hippo tooth I had for many years, works like sunshine, but I'm afraid to leave it any where open when I'm home and lock it up all the time, so it don't get out much!!


----------



## Douglas

Steve Thompson in South Dakota makes some really nice calls.

http://sdsnake.com/PredCallsSale.html

I received mine from Steve about a month ago, only been able to get out once with no dogs showing.

The sounds of these calls are very natural and easy to use once you learn how to use mouth calls.


----------



## rem700_krazy223

awesome.. well i have huge tax return coming so i plan on stocking up on calls and ammo.. since im laid off i have all the time in the world to get out an hunt


----------



## CGC Mitch

I am still working and field testing mine . I have also made some unique calls out of deer antler . My specialty is turkey that is what I cut my teeth on which led to deer and predator . I will try to get some pics on here because they are not on my website . We make mouth calls wooden pot calls and grunts and distress calls open and regular jc type feel free to check my web site colemangamecalls.com it hasnt been updated latley but theres still some good stuff on there .


----------



## Tommy

How does a guy get started making his own calls?


----------



## CGC Mitch

Go to customcalls.com they will have links on there that will put you in contact with suppliers of material its all in what you are wanting to build some even sells kits if your not wanting to make a bunch of calls. hope this helps


----------



## Tommy

Mitch, thank you very much for the help. I am looking to make a howler and a few different distress only calls. got few ideas in mind.


----------



## cmiddleton

i love custom calls






left to right 1 tj shockler 2 tjones 3catwhacker 4&5 R&R 6 sharkathmi 







this one my cousins wife beaded for me


----------



## CGC Mitch

Awesome its always cool to see custom calls very nice collection.


----------



## chief

Any recommendations for a beginner? I live on 160 acres and plenty of coyotes here, I just need to master the call..


----------



## cmiddleton

i see tony is on here, talk to him and buy some of his customs they are fantastic.
his are easy to master and he will help on the phone if you need.
great guy


----------

